
Why doesn't the AppStore/PlayStore have a pay what you want feature for apps - ebarns
I have two apps on the Appstore that are free to download and while I never have any intention of charging a fee for this app, it doesn&#x27;t mean I wouldn&#x27;t want to make money if someone WANTS to pay me. This type of feature is great when downloading music off a site like Bandcamp. Lots of small bands have their music listed as &#x27;Name your price&#x27;. I&#x27;ve even downloaded music and then gone back later and paid them because I really liked it. Most users probably won&#x27;t pay and that&#x27;s fine but shouldn&#x27;t the platforms enable users to spend MORE money if they want to?
======
bradknowles
Couldn’t you make the apps free to install, but then allow in-app payments to
be made as a donation?

You would want to carefully control your messaging to make it clear to your
prospective customers why you’re going this route, otherwise they might be
scared off the free-to-play model, but it should still be do-able.

